# Just came off of first heat, behavior changes



## cuppycake (May 19, 2011)

Hi,

Dagny just came off her first heat last week. During heat she was eating fine, not acting different except for constantly licking herself. She had her normal amounts of energy and didn't act like she was in pain or anything. Now, a week after shes stopped bleeding she has been more hesitant to eat her food right away in the mornings and doesnt want to go out in the backyard. I think she might be associating eating breakfast with us leaving to go to work and maybe her separation anxiety is getting worse? She will always eat her food its just much more delayed and she always looks unhappy in the mornings. 

Also, we just took her on her first camping trip, overnight for one night, she slept in the tent with us and seemed like she was enjoying herself. Unfortunately, i think she may have developed some allergies while she was outside. Last night when we got back she kept sounding like she was about to throw up in the middle of the night although she never did. She was also coughing and acting really tired. I'm going to get her some benadryl to see if it helps. 

Does this sound like allergies or is there a chance she might have gotten sick from being outside? She didnt come into contact with poop from other dogs and she got plenty of exercise and water. Also, is it normal for dogs to get much more calm after coming off of their first heat? Just hoping shes ok, I'm extremely protective of my little girl.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

It is not unusual for a female to be a little more "grown up and mature" after her first heat. I don't know how her heat cycle went but it is also possible that she is still a little hormonal even though she is no longer in heat. As long as she isn't sick with diarrhea throwing up, temperature, I would give her a little time to adjust to her new, more mature self.


----------

